

LSD — My Problem Child by Albert Hofmann - b-man
http://www.psychedelic-library.org/child.htm

======
DCoder
Late Syd Barrett of Pink Floyd was into LSD when his career went off the
tracks. Such a shame, he was amazingly good.

Another British band, Porcupine Tree, explored LSD in their early works, from
"Lynton Samuel Dawson" to the amazing "Voyage 34", which includes the
following remark:

    
    
      *They're not drug addicts
      Wandering around, not knowing where they are
      They're your most creative, most courageous
      And like it or not, they're going to build you
      A new civilization...*

